# Help i think my mac has been hacked



## karinaaa123

Yesterday I received a message on Safari about a possible security threat and it promoted me to call this number 18006330373. I then called and the person told me to restart my laptop and log into my account. He asked me for my apple id and date of birth. Later he told me I had been compromised and told me to go to support.me it that directed me to logmein rescue and told me to download the program. I then downloaded it and he said he needed access to my computer so he could access my computer and scan to see what threat there was. He then accessed the terminal and was showing me things that led me to believe I was hacked. He showed me that my firewall was turned off and that most of my applications were damaged and were sleeping. After all this he then told me I had two options either I go to the apple store and have my laptop fixed there for $250 or I download some software online that will fix it for $200. After that he said he would disconnect from my laptop but how do I know if he really disconnected? Should I be worried? What should I do? 
btw i have a macbook pro


----------



## Corday

We recommend that you read this article…
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/new-instructions-read-this-before-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html
follow the instructions very carefully; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help section of the forum.
(Simply, click on the colored links to be re-directed.)

Please ensure that you create a new thread in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware HelpForum; not back here in this one.

When carrying out The Malware Removal Steps, if you cannot complete any of them for whatever reason, just continue on with the next one until they are all completed. 
However,it is extremely important to make mention of the fact that you could not complete any of the steps in your post to the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help Forum; where an Analyst will assist you with other workarounds.

Once done, please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.


----------



## Corday

In addition to above, change your passwords now.


----------



## MartyF81

What happened to you is a method of hacking called Social Engineering. You visited some site that gave this pop up to scare you. This guy talked you into letting him access your computer and install stuff.

At this point.... it is very difficult to know what he actually did since you didn't capture any of it. It is likely he installed something that will let him access your computer whenever he wants.

Candidly it is not something that we can simply say "check this" because we really have no idea what this person has done to your computer. Since he was using terminal he could have even installed some low level application.

If this were my computer I would completely erase the hard drive and reinstall the Mac OS-X from scratch. 

Maybe someone else will suggest something different.... but I can't really think of anyway to tell exactly what this person did.


----------



## karinaaa123

@MartyF81 After I erase the hard drive will the hacker be gone? Also how would I go about doing this??


----------



## joeten

If you wipe and reinstall the OS then anything that was on the drive will be gone and you will be starting afresh.


----------



## karinaaa123

How would I wipe my hard drive?


----------



## karinaaa123

What happens after that? Would i have to reinstall microsoft office??


----------



## joeten

Apple has articles on it for all versions of OSX https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=a...hannel=sb&gfe_rd=cr&ei=OLo6VPKiBIaI8Qeu44DADw
And yes you would need to reinstall office and other programs.


----------



## MartyF81

karinaaa123 said:


> What happens after that? Would i have to reinstall microsoft office??


You would have to reinstall EVERYTHING. You computer is going to be exactly like it was when you took out of the Box Brand new and turned it on for the first time. 

Everything will be gone. Pictures, documents, any file, any program.


----------



## karinaaa123

Would I need to use a new apple id?


----------



## MartyF81

karinaaa123 said:


> Would I need to use a new apple id?


No you can use the same.


----------

